# 2002 Sentra Spec-V Rockford Fosgate



## rethcir (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi all. I'm getting a 2002 Sentra Spec-v, I'm pretty excited. It has the rockford fosgate CD player (from the factory) and the little subwoofer.

I am curious: Does anyone know if that stock rockford fosgate has aux-ins I can plug my ipod into? Or am I stuck with my fm transmitter again. (There's no CD changer aparently, so I am thinking it would probably have inputs for that.. but are they RCA's or is it proprietary Nissan/Rockford)

Anyone used this factory premium audio setup for any time? I'm hoping it has a pretty balanced quality of hi, lo and mids, because I really don't want to have to invest in better speakers etc. if i can avoid it.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Please look at the stickied thread at the top of the screen regarding the RF package. Should give you some insight into the system. BTW, the RF system sucks hard.


----------



## rethcir (Oct 4, 2005)

*thx*

Sorry I neglected the sticky. I'll check 'er out. Thanks for replying anyways!

Matt


----------

